# change of jobs.



## AAT88 (May 31, 2016)

hi

i currently have a work permit that states i can work as xyz in hospital ABC. But i recently got a post as xyz in hospital DEF. do i need to apply for a new permit and wait for the permit to come through before joining DEF, or can i start work and apply after I join as i already hold a work permit( just that its with hospital ABC)

please help and advice


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

AAT88 said:


> hi
> 
> i currently have a work permit that states i can work as xyz in hospital ABC. But i recently got a post as xyz in hospital DEF. do i need to apply for a new permit and wait for the permit to come through before joining DEF, or can i start work and apply after I join as i already hold a work permit( just that its with hospital ABC)
> 
> please help and advice


You cannot work for company xyz cos ur permit have condition attached to it that u can only work for company ABC.
The only way u can work for company xyz is when ur current permit expires and u have another permit that doesnt restrict u to work for a certain company.


----------



## AAT88 (May 31, 2016)

oh is it?

then how do foreigners change jobs?...do they need to sit at home unemployed for 2 months till the new work permit comes through?


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

Am afraid . I don't have answers to your questions. Am neither an immigration attorney nor a DHA official. But then, u shd knw the truth when you're faced with it.


----------



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

AAT88 said:


> hi
> 
> i currently have a work permit that states i can work as xyz in hospital ABC. But i recently got a post as xyz in hospital DEF. do i need to apply for a new permit and wait for the permit to come through before joining DEF, or can i start work and apply after I join as i already hold a work permit( just that its with hospital ABC)
> 
> please help and advice


I'm curious, are you a doctor? if yes, don't forget FWMP endorsement letter and HPCSA registration. I know some frds who have had some real bad experience while changing jobs.

Regarding your question, the law is such that yes u need to change your permit and yes you need to sit at home, not 2 months but 3 months to get all your registration sorted before you can even apply for a permit. but i know some friends who took the risk of changing hospitals without changing their visa, but they were working for rural hospitals. management/HR in these hospitals were not strict.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

RubyRuby said:


> I'm curious, are you a doctor? if yes, don't forget FWMP endorsement letter and HPCSA registration. I know some frds who have had some real bad experience while changing jobs.
> 
> Regarding your question, the law is such that yes u need to change your permit and yes you need to sit at home, not 2 months but 3 months to get all your registration sorted before you can even apply for a permit. but i know some friends who took the risk of changing hospitals without changing their visa, but they were working for rural hospitals. management/HR in these hospitals were not strict.


Hi Ruby,

You have said it all.

Am still waiting on u regarding what we have on. Oh, i will rather pm u.


----------



## AAT88 (May 31, 2016)

Hi ruby 

Thanks for that. Yes, I am a doctor and been struggling with this for so long.
Yes, I ve heard of drs working in rural areas without getting the appropriate permit...
But one of my cousins had told me that there is a law that protects immigrants in cases like this. That is we can join the new work place and we are given a period of 3 months to sort out our permits after joining.

He says I must consult a immigration lawyer and enquire further . Don't know how credible the information is though.


----------



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

Firstly there is not such law/organisation that protects anyone from working without the relevant permit and registration. True there are some organisations that help with the registration process. 

Not sure if you're a GP, specialist, registrar, intern or whether you are practicing in private or public. But the first thing you need to do is to get an endorsement letter from foreign workforce. Without this letter, you are not even supposed to start looking for a job, they are VERY strict with this.

Have you tried contacting the AHP? they can help you getting the right letters and registration. They are very efficient and respond to emails quickly.


----------



## AAT88 (May 31, 2016)

Hi ruby,

I am an intern ,looking to join the public sector. Yes I have contacted AHP and have submitted all my papers for the foreign endorsement. I previously had a foreign endorsement with another hospital. But now since I am changing jobs , I have reapplied for one. 

My permit with the first hospital took 3 months to come through and I am supposed to join the new hospital on July 1st. That's why I was worried


----------



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

AAT88 said:


> Hi ruby,
> 
> I am an intern ,looking to join the public sector. Yes I have contacted AHP and have submitted all my papers for the foreign endorsement. I previously had a foreign endorsement with another hospital. But now since I am changing jobs , I have reapplied for one.
> 
> My permit with the first hospital took 3 months to come through and I am supposed to join the new hospital on July 1st. That's why I was worried


Where will you be based? Rural? My friends who applied for rural did not have a hard time with the hospitals they applied for as they were quite flexible and did not mind waiting for their applications to come through. My husband on the other hand lost his job offer twice while he was waiting for his visa to come through.

He personally had to go to the HPCSA to get his registration sorted because it was taking too long and they were not responding to any phone calls and emails.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

The advice given is mainly right. You can only work somewhere if your visa allows it. If your visa states company X, you cannot work for company Y.

You have to re-apply for the visa showing that you will now work for company Y. And yes, it does take time, so you should plan your career moves carefully around this.


----------



## AAT88 (May 31, 2016)

hi

I actually had got a offer with a rural hospital, but then later a post opened up in the city and thats the one i am trying to get.

I already got my HPCSA registration certificate , as i was supposed to join that rural hospital. but now i am trying to get everything in order for the new hospital


----------

